# Grip Tape info



## bronx79 (Nov 27, 2011)

Anyone know a good place to get grip tape for pistols?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The hardware store?

What type of pistols are we talking about here? There are a couple of providers of "grip decal" kits for different types of guns...


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Here are some pics of some 3m "Non skid" tape I used...


----------



## bronx79 (Nov 27, 2011)

looking for something for a sig pro 2022


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

bronx79 said:


> looking for something for a sig pro 2022


Talon Grip and Decal Grip are the two biggest makers of "sticker grips" etc that I can think of and neither has anything listed for the 2022, you can experiment with a roll of nonskid tape from the local store and an exacto knife and possibly come up with something.

Another alternative are the "Slip on" rubber grips like the *Hogue "Hand All" grip sleeves*


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

your local skate shop will have all sorts of griptape and for around $8-10 a sheet, you can grip every handgun you own.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

^^ my point exactly. they usually even have different colors and roughness


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

Gunners_Mate said:


> ^^ my point exactly. they usually even have different colors and roughness


yup yup i suggest actually feeling the stuff before deciding to buy. cuz in the skate-world theres several choices in griptape, different styles, grit, color, quality, etc.... so ask the kids what they rely on the keep there feet on the board and how it lasts. jess-up was my personal go-to tape, but you can even order it from ccs.com, they have a big selection on such stuff


----------



## bronx79 (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks guys, i found some great options at my local ACE and yes the skate shops....never been in one of them before


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

.99 cents + .44 cents shipping

_FREE shipping if you mention this forum._


----------

